# Pristine 86 Quantum GL5 in Wilmington, CA. JY



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

Car is really pristine. Ecology yard. FYI.


----------



## borellsoffun (May 26, 2004)

any pics? Color? Sedan or Wagon?


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

borellsoffun said:


> any pics? Color? Sedan or Wagon?


Did they make a GL5 wagon?
Blue.
No pics.

Basically just FYI


----------



## tinworm (Oct 2, 2011)

90quattrocoupe said:


> Did they make a GL5 wagon?
> Blue.
> No pics.
> 
> Basically just FYI


yeah, ive got an 87 wagon with the GL-5. Im betting its probably an option for all the wagons, though this is based on no information.


----------

